# 8 Gauge Setup



## TBayLefty (Jul 21, 2020)

I recently switched to 8 gauge strings, and I really like them. I just wanted to get some opinions and experience from others on how I should set up my SG Standard.

I'm finding that the action needs to be higher to avoid the excessive buzz. (2.25mm bass, 1.75 ish treble), and more relief. 

The strings are so light I have the truss rod backed almost all the way off. I have the nut just snug enough that it wont turn from vibration.

The higher action is more than made up for by the reduced string tension, but it's very easy to pull chords out of tune. It's forcing me to improve my touch though.

I wonder if Billy Gibbons needs his guitars made specially for 7 Gauge. My SG could not handle them.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I made zero adjustments going from 9s to 8s on my Fenders. You might need to have a nut cut for the smaller strings on the Gibson, since they ship stock with 10s.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

It's always a challenge to set up guitars with really light strings. The player that switches to or uses light strings usually does so for ease of playing. There is a compromise though in how action is set to avoid buzz. Light strings are sloppy on the fretboard and flop around and rattle against the frets unless you adjust your touch. If you play hard you have to raise action which then presents another challenge in intonation. 

All to say, if you want to use 8s, set your expectations accordingly. Billy Gibbons does not play clean. He is also a total pro and knows how to handle his gear.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

zztomato said:


> It's always a challenge to set up guitars with really light strings. The player that switches to or uses light strings usually does so for ease of playing. There is a compromise though in how action is set to avoid buzz. Light strings are sloppy on the fretboard and flop around and rattle against the frets unless you adjust your touch. If you play hard you have to raise action which then presents another challenge in intonation.
> 
> All to say, if you want to use 8s, set your expectations accordingly. Billy Gibbons does not play clean. He is also a total pro and knows how to handle his gear.


I will add, I have a pretty light touch that probably helps me out. You don't need an aggressive attack when you pack 100W for the smallest of gigs.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

You can't hit a home run with a nerf bat...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

tonewoody said:


> You can't hit a home run with a nerf bat...


Billy Gibbons, ACDC Angus Young and others do.


----------



## TBayLefty (Jul 21, 2020)

zztomato said:


> It's always a challenge to set up guitars with really light strings. The player that switches to or uses light strings usually does so for ease of playing. There is a compromise though in how action is set to avoid buzz. Light strings are sloppy on the fretboard and flop around and rattle against the frets unless you adjust your touch. If you play hard you have to raise action which then presents another challenge in intonation.
> 
> All to say, if you want to use 8s, set your expectations accordingly. Billy Gibbons does not play clean. He is also a total pro and knows how to handle his gear.


That's pretty much what I'm finding. The reason I asked about Billy Gibbons, is because my SG is at it's absolute limit with the 8's. I can get just enough relief with the truss rod almost completely inactive. The nut is basically hand tight.

So if I put 7s on it, I don't think I could get enough relief. Makes me wonder if 7's would require a thinner neck, or a dual action truss rod.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

player99 said:


> Billy Gibbons, ACDC Malcolm and others do.


Malcolm uses 12 gauge... 
Billy is well known for his misleading gear stories... (7 Expandoras?) It is possible that the BB King tale was just "name dropping" rather than the set in stone truth.

The SG Standard is a killer guitar. The shorter scale neck makes bending notes easy compared to a strat or tele. Do you really need lighter strings?

However, when it comes to setups...whatever floats your boat. A Nerf bat has it's merits...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

tonewoody said:


> Malcolm uses 12 gauge...
> Billy is well known for his misleading gear stories... (7 Expandoras?) It is possible that the BB King tale was just "name dropping" rather than the set in stone truth.
> 
> The SG Standard is a killer guitar. The shorter scale neck makes bending notes easy compared to a strat or tele. Do you really need lighter strings?
> ...


Sorry I mean Angus Young. He uses EB Super Slinky 8-42.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

player99 said:


> Sorry I mean Angus Young. He uses EB Super Slinky 8-42.


Pull it together man...
Angus uses 09s.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

tonewoody said:


> Pull it together man...
> Angus uses 09s.


I'm so messed up.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

player99 said:


> I'm so messed up.


lol


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd use 8s but I'm afraid I'd look like a pussy when I played anyone else's 10s-strung guitars. Gotta keep my strength up in these trying times. Who knows, some year down the road I may need the stamina to get through 4 sets again. LOL


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

TBayLefty said:


> I recently switched to 8 gauge strings, and I really like them. I just wanted to get some opinions and experience from others on how I should set up my SG Standard.
> 
> I'm finding that the action needs to be higher to avoid the excessive buzz. (2.25mm bass, 1.75 ish treble), and more relief.
> 
> ...



If truss rod are set for, let, say for 0.10 gauge strings, and you put 008 gauge string:

The truss rod will bring the neck straighter (too straight?) and the action will be lower and you may have strings buzz.

It is not on the bridge, or sadlles height that you have to work (*which never moves)* but on the adjustment of the truss rod.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

TBayLefty said:


> I wonder if Billy Gibbons needs his guitars made specially for 7 Gauge. My SG could not handle them.



Your SG can handle any string gauge if you know how.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, you could make up the total string tension by beefing up a couple of the lower strings. I did this a lot with my baritone until I quit tuning it so low.


----------



## TBayLefty (Jul 21, 2020)

Latole said:


> Your SG can handle any string gauge if you know how.


Ok don't leave me hanging.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

If my SG was fighting the slack 8 set, I think I would use a very slinky 9 set. I use 8s on my Telecasters, and NYXL 9s on my 335, SG, and Les Paul, all top wrapped. That gives me a very similar feel to the 8-38 set on a 25.5 scale.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

TBayLefty said:


> Ok don't leave me hanging.


I don't have to be a good enough teacher or have enough time not to be able to explain on the internet how to do it and who asked me for tens of hours and even more. There are surely dozens of You tube videos on the subject


----------



## TBayLefty (Jul 21, 2020)

cboutilier said:


> If my SG was fighting the slack 8 set, I think I would use a very slinky 9 set. I use 8s on my Telecasters, and NYXL 9s on my 335, SG, and Les Paul, all top wrapped. That gives me a very similar feel to the 8-38 set on a 25.5 scale.


It's working well for me, but I would say that it couldnt handle 7s, the 8 set is the limit. I used a set of 9s for a bit recently and I missed the 8s. Funny because I used to be an 11s kinda guy. I like the extra speed.


----------

